

Why there is no Jewish Narnia - mapleoin
http://www.jewishreviewofbooks.com/publications/detail/why-there-is-no-jewish-narnia

======
tlholaday
Isaac Asimov told stories of faster-than-light travel and the Three Laws of
Robotics (which no robot-maker in the galaxy could avoid). Both are fantasy.

Of course, Asimov was a Humanist.

